# How do you clean vomit from a futon mattress?



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

My son is sick today and justed vomited a bunch of milk on the bed. There was a bedsheet so there is no "chunks/pieces" but some liquid seeped through and it smells *so* bad.
How would you manage cleaning this?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

For the time being, assuming he is still on the bed, soak up as much as you can with a towel (applying pressure), sprinkle with a heavy coating of baking soda, cover with a clean towel. When you can (and the weather is cooperating), exposure to sunlight. If you have a steam cleaner, that may also work.

I've actually dismantled a futon before to clean the cover, but it's a pain.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Enzyme cleaner like you would clean a pet mess with. My son threw up in the car last week, and this was the *only* thing that would get rid of the smell.


----------

